# Is Cinematic Composing "real"?



## Ricgus3 (Jan 6, 2021)

Getting alot of commercial from a site called "Cinematic Compositing". But is it "real"? I havn't seen anything about it, it looks pretty good but I cannot see anyone writing much about it which makes it look abit shady, comments on the facebook page are few and many write they don't get in contact with the links to the lessons. Wanted to see if anyone here knows if it is legit.

end of 2020 was a motivational drain for me so I am looking at good classes to help reignite the spark again.

Best Regard


----------



## Catsimus (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm in the same boat and have been researching courses for a while. Eventually, I decided to avoid CinematicComposing.

While I have no opinion on the course content, I avoid anything that uses this style of marketing. "3-day flash sales" that last for months and reset the countdown whenever you open the site in incognito mode give me the impression that the seller (and in this case, it feels like a seller and not an instructor) is relying on urgency and not content quality to sell.

I could be, and hope I am, wrong, and also would love to hear people's experiences with the site. I've seen some positive reviews from years back, but reading them gave me the impression they were before the "multi-tier, upsell, FLASH SALE ON LITE COURSE BUY NOW" era of the courses.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jan 7, 2021)

Ye i get the same feeling. Do you have any recommendations on courses you like?


----------



## Catsimus (Jan 7, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> Ye i get the same feeling. Do you have any recommendations on courses you like?


I am SEVERELY underqualified to answer this 😂 I'm working on each aspect of virtual orchestration on its own. So I'm learning piano on YouTube, brushing up on my music theory and writing with ThinkSpace "How to Write Music" (a little too basic but so far it's been a complete delight) and Harmony courses, and learning templates with DigitalComposing. Once I'm ready to move on, I would probably go for one of the bigger Thinkspace courses, Evenant, or ScoreClub depending on what specific thing I want to improve. All three seem to have consistent good feedback.

But again, please refer to the first sentence of this post


----------



## Jaap (Jan 7, 2021)

You mean this site? - https://cinematiccomposing.com/

If so, then it's a legit course. I have no experience with it though and no idea about the quality, but seen some talk about it here and did a quick search to find the topics I remembered. Judge for yourself I would say.






Marc Jovani SVO Course


Hello Folks, I am posting this to inquire about Marc Jovani’s Symphonic Virtual Orchestration (SVO) Course. I have following two questions: Would like to know about the experience if there is somebody who took it? I am mainly looking to improve my production capabilities- Arranging, mixing...




vi-control.net









Symphonic Virtual Orchestration Course - Legit?


I've been getting spammed with this link for several days and, honestly, it comes off super "market-idity." Is that even a word? Normally I wouldn't even bother but when I saw the price, my jaw dropped. Is this legit? Has anyone here actually taken this course and if so, what were your thoughts...




vi-control.net





My guts tell me you might better check out indeed courses from Thinkspace and the likes


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jan 7, 2021)

Catsimus said:


> I am SEVERELY underqualified to answer this 😂 I'm working on each aspect of virtual orchestration on its own. So I'm learning piano on YouTube, brushing up on my music theory and writing with ThinkSpace "How to Write Music" (a little too basic but so far it's been a complete delight) and Harmony courses, and learning templates with DigitalComposing. Once I'm ready to move on, I would probably go for one of the bigger Thinkspace courses, Evenant, or ScoreClub depending on what specific thing I want to improve. All three seem to have consistent good feedback.
> 
> But again, please refer to the first sentence of this post


Thanks! Ye i really like Guy Michaelmore on youtube! A great inspirational source!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jan 7, 2021)

Jaap said:


> You mean this site? - https://cinematiccomposing.com/
> 
> If so, then it's a legit course. I have no experience with it though and no idea about the quality, but seen some talk about it here and did a quick search to find the topics I remembered. Judge for yourself I would say.
> 
> ...


Yes that was the site i was refering too!  Will also check out thinkspace! I think i am more leaning to composing diffrent elements. What caught my eye in the ad from cinematiccomposition was that he was so clear on what goes with what style, which i like


----------



## justmjulie (Jan 7, 2021)

I am currently learning on Thinkspace short course and Evenant. They both great but because of my personal prefer (write picture music in a traditional way) I like ThinkSpace more. Guy helps me get more clear about the whole process.
(I am not completely new to DAW world but most of the time dealing tech issues by myself so ThinkSpace did help a lot.)

ScoreClub also looks great but I haven't tried it. It's more focused on theory. I will go for it after I finished the course I had.

You can go check their demo to understand their teaching style before you buy it.

ThinkSpace- have a Chrismas short course recently (it's free, info is on Guy's youtube) and Guy Michelmore has a youtube there had a lot of free stuff you can learn from there.

Evenant- I remember they provide a short free course for call cinematic music kickstarter 

Ps. This forum had some thread about them(course) go check what others said!

Good luck with your journey!


----------



## im_alberto (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello, I've bought a few of their courses and I can vouch for the quality of the lessons. The marketing does seem sketchy and over the top, some students have brought this to Marc and his team's attention. 

The thing that I love most about their courses is that you get access to a private Facebook group with over 3000 students, and Marc and the instructors are very engaged with the students there. The community in general is very supportive and encouraging. Also, you get access to weekly livestream chats/group lessons on Zoom where you can participate and ask questions (sometimes more than once a week). Many different topics have been included in these livestreams (mixing, differences between DAWs, analyzing scores by film composers as well as 19th and 20th century composers, orchestration techniques, even modern pop production/techniques, and more). If you're not able to attend a livestream, you can always rewatch it. 

I apologize for the lengthy explanation. Hope that answers some of your questions.


----------



## CJRC (Jan 28, 2021)

It's absolutely legit. I am a customer, having purchased two of their courses, and plan to purchase more. As a novice, I found Marc's teaching invaluable. 

They now have a mixing course with Dennis Sands (multiple Oscar nominated for mixing hundreds of major movies). His credentials alone should reassure you as to the legitimacy of the course.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 28, 2021)

They just launched a new Harmony course.


----------



## im_alberto (Jan 28, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> They just launched a new Harmony course.


Yes that's right, with Tony Domenech. I received an email about it this morning. Really considering it.


----------

